# new ride? comparison



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

ok guys i decided i just want to buy a brand new atv. here is the comparison. 2014 polaris sportsman 850 xp eps or 2014 canam outlander 800 non eps. this is a mud toy comparison. not a trail comparison. i need it to spin any tire through whhatever i take it through. i want to put on at least 29.5 outlaw 2's or 29.5 terms. dont want a 2 inch lift if i dont need one. and i am definitely doing some clutch work. and of course snorkels are a must.:WAYV:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

After riding a non eps bike with 29.5s, I'll have eps on my next machine. Period. 
Lol. That's just my opinion. I've never ridden either of the bikes on your list. I have ridden RMAXs brute with eps and it is amazing how much nicer the ride is. Amazing isn't really a strong enough word either. How do you spell phenomenal!?


----------



## jdavid1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Both are very comparable in power, speed, and comfort. For pure mud I would go xp. Simply because the clutching is way better in the xp, and it's cheaper/easier to get more ground clearance. You can't really go wrong with either one because they are both top of the line machines.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

thanks for the comments guys. any other input??? bring on the personal reviews!!!!


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Personally I'd go with the can am but that's me. IMO the Polaris is more of a trail machine with its soft plush suspension. They are capable though. But if your just going to snorkel and swamp it get the can am 800 dps slap 29.5's on crank up suspension clutch and snorkel and your good to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

what didnt you like about the brute 750? what is your reasons for going with something differnt? i guess if you want a mud machine, what about an xmr? they are purpose built.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

its not that i dont like my brute. i love it. but i want something with even more power and more potential. i dont want a big bore kit. also it is used and i want to try something brand new. plus i am always wanting to try something different with atvs. 

here is my main problem. i love the sportsman and the outlander so much and cant decide between the 2. i keep going back and forth and back and forth and that is not getting me anywhere. i would love to just go test drive both, but i am only 16 and the dealer probably wont even let me even though ill be the one paying in cash not my parents. also not many dealers have both for me to look at and the local dealer sold all the canams so i couldnt look at those side by side. decisions decisions. im hoping to be paying in hundreds rather than a check.

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------

also is it possible that i can talk my dealer down in price if i pay in hundreds rather than writing a check.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

also i have a budget i may end up buying the 1000 dps but depends on how much i save up


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

The 1000 dps or xt has my vote!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

Also here is the most important thing if I end up with a one of these. If it is worth it I'll just get the 1000 and no accessories, or get the 800 or 850 with accessories. I'm just not sure which idea I like better.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Lsu524 said:


> ---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------
> 
> also is it possible that i can talk my dealer down in price if i pay in hundreds rather than writing a check.


Money does talk ...make sure they hear you. If necessary flash a roll of green. Let them know that you are young and will most likely be a repeat customer. Good luck with your deal, and Good luck with the new ride, whichever you decide on.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

haha i think when i was your age, my biggest quest , was having four of the same tires on my yota 4x4 hehe 
you say you want more power, and no big bore kit right? its easy and quite simple than. get the 1000. THERE IS NO REPLACEMENT FOR DISPLACEMENT. period. well except when a turbo gets thrown into the mix, and thats not an issue here. plus , dont get extras from the dealer if you can help it. you will be paying for them somewhere, and way more than they are worth. Just get the stock 1000 and do your own thing to it bro. Now stop post'n and go get it!


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

got to reading today and it seems that the 1000 doesnt have a TON more power than the 800. i dont care for top end since i cant run 70 mph with outlaws anyways. i just need the low end and clutching right. i definitely wont be buying accesories from the dealer and i for sure am not going to buy any can am oem products because they charge double for example their snorkel kit. i hear oklahoma doesnt charge tax on atvs so i may just buy there.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

The 800r would be plenty if your not looking for mid to high range power. Save the extra 1000 and put it towards outlaws and a clutch kit. If your going aftermarket on snorkels do yourself a favor and don't buy a ************** kit. You will be kicking yourself in the *** for doing so. I made the mistake for my 1K 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

oh trust me i know what kit your talking about. im planning on buying the P*r*o*m*n*e a*v kit.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

what is the best clutch kit for a outlander 800 (not aftermarket primary)

---------- Post added at 08:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 AM ----------

like no cvtech too expensive


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have ran a dalton kit in 2 of my outlanders and have zero complaints. Work great. $200 on amazon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------

Sorry wasn't aware I was not allowed to use name specific companies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

i really am not exactly sure what the name brand rules are


----------

